# Need info. for Phrag. Olaf Gruss-flavum



## rdhed (Jul 6, 2007)

I am looking for any info. for Phrag. Olaf Gruss-flavum. Do any of the phrag growers on this forum have anything to share about this particular plant. I have read where it is supposedly the smallest of all phrags.(?) Anything you feel noteworthy would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

